# Increase Quality, Uniformity of Prints With New ROQpress Iron



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

The new ROQpress Iron, offered by Ryonet, is an automatic press attachment that uses heat combined with mechanical force to smooth down the surface of prints. Heat sealing a print creates a flatter, more uniform underbase for better adherence of other inks or, as a final step, creates a higher-quality look. When used after an underbase has been printed, it also reduces fibrillation. 

"With the release of the ROQpress Iron, finishing processes that have been available only to the world's largest screen printing facilities are now accessible to all ROQ users,” says Joao Sa, title, ROQ.

The ROQpress Iron is compatible with any ROQ automatic press and is integrated with the machine’s operating software. It is regulated through the main control panel. It can be attached to any print head and functions in a similar fashion to a squeegee.

The maximum temperature is 392 degrees F (200 degrees C), and the speed and pressure are regulated by the print head. It can press an image 15.7 inches (400 mm) in width.

"The ROQpress Iron is yet another example of this manufacturer’s commitment to innovative solutions that allow screen printers to print better shirts. This aligns with Ryonet’s core values and why our partnership works so well," says Ryan Moor, founder and CEO, Ryonet.

To contact, call (800) 314-3690; email: [email protected] or visit Screen Printing Supplies & Equipment | ScreenPrinting.com by Ryonet


----------

